# ECIG - Thoughts?



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Guys..

Anyone have any thoughts on this? I am hearing some positive things about their potential but wondering if any CMF'ers have heard of it?


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Westerncanada said:


> Guys..
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this? I am hearing some positive things about their potential but wondering if any CMF'ers have heard of it?


ECIG
VPCO
probably a few others


Volatile stocks for sure. 
E-cig business is growing like CRAZY. I know a few Canadian guys that started off as a 1 man show making e-juice that are insanely busy now. One guy started off on his own and in less than 2 years has almost 20 employees now. Of course none of these Canadian companies are publicly traded companies


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Canuck said:


> ECIG
> VPCO
> probably a few others
> 
> ...


Is e-juice the stuff that goes into these products???


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Westerncanada said:


> Is e-juice the stuff that goes into these products???


Yes, it is a liquid made with PG and/or VG (vegetable Glycerin), liquid nicotine, and concentrated flavours (grape, vanilla, apple pie etc..) The same concentrated flavours that are put in foods

Also MCIG is another stock, traded over 9 million shares on Friday


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Canuck said:


> Yes, it is a liquid made with PG and/or VG (vegetable Glycerin), liquid nicotine, and concentrated flavours (grape, vanilla, apple pie etc..) The same concentrated flavours that are put in foods
> 
> Also MCIG is another stock, traded over 9 million shares on Friday


Are you buying any? $0.71 Cents a share.. high risk being a new company but if they secure some corporate partners potentially...


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

Westerncanada said:


> Are you buying any? $0.71 Cents a share.. high risk being a new company but if they secure some corporate partners potentially...


my bad, Mcig is more geared towards vaporizers for weed. It's been really hot lately because of the U.S allowing marijuana sales in a few states. Although the battery/vaporizer than Mcig uses can be used to vape E-juice, you just need a different cartridge (the thing that holds the juice)

VPCO is more a pure play on E-cigs.

I don't own any of these stocks, i watch them though.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

I will say this though, I've never seen any business grow as fast as the e-cig business, there are Canadian venders popping up like crazy, mostly online venders but some B&M stores. 

In California alone, I believe there are close to 300 e-cig shops. 

It is revolutionary, although they are not allowed to advertise as a smoking cessation device, they most definitely are, the success stories out there are unbelievable, where the patch, gum, inhalers, pills failed


----------

